# L. violaceopes sex please.



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

I think female, but thought I'd check with you lovely lot 



Cheers!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

You can zoom right in and see that it's definitely 100% female


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah thanks AilsaM, I'm pretty confident sexing them these days but still like the reassurance that I'm right.
Her old size was 6inch. So I guess she's still some way off mature? Her "bits" aren't brown yet either are they?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Lordaradon said:


> Yeah thanks AilsaM, I'm pretty confident sexing them these days but still like the reassurance that I'm right.
> Her old size was 6inch. So I guess she's still some way off mature? Her "bits" aren't brown yet either are they?


Am no expert but I am getting better, she does look like an immature female but you can still see her little bunny ears (female bits) or at least one of them lol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The moult is very creased but from what i can see it looks female as you can just make out the Uterus Externus & spermathecae :2thumb:. When a female is mature the spermathecae will turn a very dark red brown colour.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

corny girl said:


> The moult is very creased but from what i can see it looks female as you can just make out the Uterus Externus & spermathecae :2thumb:. When a female is mature the spermathecae will turn a very dark red brown colour.


I think he knows it's not mature yet, he did say he's pretty confident with sexing them & it's not that creased at all, it has one crease and it is not obscuring what you need to look at to sex them & if you click on it you can zoom right in, clear enough for me anyway :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Lordaradon said:


> Yeah thanks AilsaM, I'm pretty confident sexing them these days but still like the reassurance that I'm right.
> Her old size was 6inch. So I guess she's still some way off mature? Her "bits" aren't brown yet either are they?





AilsaM said:


> I think he knows it's not mature yet, he did say he's pretty confident with sexing them & it's not that creased at all, it has one crease and it is not obscuring what you need to look at to sex them & if you click on it you can zoom right in, clear enough for me anyway :whistling2:


Well why would he ask if he was sure it wasn't mature? I was just answering what he was asking. That no it's not mature as her spermathecae isn't a dark red brown colour. I too have been learning but then i've had an excellent teacher who has been in the hobby some 16 years or so :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

So yeah! Thanks guys, her moult was being a pain, fresh off her back so to speak and was a little moist so it kept trying to curl back up again lol. And as far as sexing goes yeah it's identifying the maturity of a T that I struggle with (except for males obviously).
I pretty much knew she wasn't yet because she's still quite small and like I said I couldn't see any red/brown bits 

All good!!!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Girls!!!!!
*

6" and she's not mature? and no real sign of spermatheca?
I'd certainly expect to see it by now as its huge on this species, like camels humps!
Can you check that the bit below the epigastric furrow isn't folded towards the bottom, can you see a flap of translucent dome like structure?


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> *Girls!!!!!
> *
> 
> 6" and she's not mature? and no real sign of spermatheca?
> ...


Right, heres a better pic. Can't find a flap.



and yes, 6inches!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> *Girls!!!!!
> *
> 
> 6" and she's not mature? and no real sign of spermatheca?
> ...


I do believe I said I wasn't an expert, it's up there you know ^^ on page 1 and being as I'm not an expert on judging if a spider is mature, I now stand corrected.



Lordaradon said:


> Right, heres a better pic. Can't find a flap.
> 
> [URL=http://i.imgur.com/Efu9GwV.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Much better picture the first one, clearer and more detailed, if you don't mind I'll save it for use in the future with my own spiders, if you don't mind that is?


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Much better picture the first one, clearer and more detailed, if you don't mind I'll save it for use in the future with my own spiders, if you don't mind that is?


Nope, I don't mind at all


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

As I thought.
The spermatheca is flipped, so the dark spot on the original pic wasn't spermatheca or gonopore.
Those 2 humps that we can all see, because the moult WAS creased are the spermatheca.
100% female, and IMO fully mature.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> As I thought.
> The spermatheca is flipped, so the dark spot on the original pic wasn't spermatheca or gonopore.
> Those 2 humps that we can all see, because the moult WAS creased are the spermatheca.
> 100% female, and IMO fully mature.


Many thanks Peter!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Lordaradon said:


> Nope, I don't mind at all


Thanks


----------

